
Politics sucks and you should never talk about it - johndavidback
https://medium.com/@johndavidback/politics-and-why-it-sucks-to-talk-about-1c98068b28f2#.ddk10dgao
======
dmschulman
I'd suggest an alternate title to your piece: "Get off of Facebook, it's not
worth arguing on social media". A point to which I completely agree.

So get off Facebook already!

Politics are not, however, a system designed to create divisions in society.
It debases the idea of critical thinking when you admonish people who stand up
for their beliefs. Stating an opinion on Facebook is a completely different
beast however, but it feels low to give your chosen headline to what your
article argues.

And on your point about religion being a topic where amicable disagreement is
possible, I've found much the opposite to be the case. Though many deeply-held
political opinions are formulated these days from fiction, religious beliefs
are contingent upon faith, a system which prizes, above all else, the
continued adherence to what one has been told even in the face of the harshest
scrutiny. People may be more willing to let bigons be bigons in a religious
debate, but their willingness to drop the subject says more about their faith
than it does about your argument.

